# UGH! Pinworm treatment while breastfeeding??



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

DDs #1 & 2 have pinworms!!!! Dr suggested treating whole family with Vermox, but I am nursing my 5 day old dd and have read that there is no info on if it passes into breastmilk.

Anyone know of a way to dose myself, too??

HELP!!!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

anyone??


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Do you actually have them? If you don't have symptoms I 'd just be really careful about washing sheets and hands and stuff.

We got rid of pinworms here by eating lots of raw carrots with homemade garlic onion dip (raw garlic, sauteed onions, and salt in dripped yogurt) and garlicky roasted pumpkin seeds. My DSs munched on these all day for a couple of weeks and the worms were not evident after a couple of days and never came back.

I've heard that grapefruit seed extract will kill 'em too.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

According to my naturopath, you can take wormwood capsules while nursing. It's usually a no no, but you have to weigh the benefits. Just make sure you take them with black walnut hulls and cloves, these will kill the eggs. There is a supplement called "Juglans Artemisia" that contains all three and you could find it at the health food store.

http://www.viablehealth.com/featured/prod05.html

I've taken it while nursing and it did give dd a little runs, but she seemed otherwise fine.

Good luck! I think there are homeopathic remedies out there too, but I have never tried them.


----------

